# Split ribs



## cheech (Mar 21, 2006)

I found a special on "Split ribs" (I believe that is what they called them) but can not find any reference to them in any of my books.

They look like regular ribs only these have a ton more meat on them.

Can anyone share with me what makes them special, is there a special what to smoke them, etc.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2006)

You know having been a meatcutter, this is a new one for me.
Pork has Spare Ribs, Baby Back Ribs and Country Style Ribs (cut from the shoulder or the loin)
Beef has Short Ribs and Plate Ribs.

Without seeing a pix of what you have, about the only two things that comes to mind is pork ribs with the rib tips already removed or spare ribs that still has the belly (used for side pork, salt pork or cured for bacon) meat on it.


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2006)

Dutch thanks for your reply.

It sounds like spare ribs with the belly still on it.

I will try to get a photo of them when I get home and post it.

Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheech, sometimes a suckling pig will be slaughtered and processed. Being on the small side there often isn't enought meat on the belly to process for salt pork or bacon.

I'm looking forward to seeing the pix.


----------



## okie from muskogee (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheech, did you see the ribs in the store or in the newspaper ad? I saw 
a ad in the paper that showed country style ribs with a nice rib on it, only in the store they did not have the bone. Just your typical version of country style pork ribs all meat and no rib bone.


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2006)

This was in the store.

I have them in my freezer and they do have bones.

I will snap a picture and post tomorrow.


----------



## okie from muskogee (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## cheech (Mar 22, 2006)

here are the pictures that I promised


----------



## cheech (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is the label on the package


----------



## jamesb (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like those are the trimmings cut to make St' Loius spares... Otherwise known as the brisket bone... They still make some pretty good eats...

James.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep-looking at the label and seeing "breast portion" what you have there is the rib tips. This contain a piece of the breast bone and the cartilage end of the rib bones. When I smoke these, I take a sharp knife and cut through the cartilage only evey two inches- try not to cut all the way through the meat when doing this unless you need to cut it in half due to shelf/rack size in your smoker.  Apply your rub and smoke these just as you would regular spare ribs.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't recall seeing them packaged like that, but now that ya'll mention it ... I've got a couple in my fridge that I cooked last weekend. 

I've heard it called 'brisket' before but not 'breast' which actually makes sence considering where it's cut from. Glad I learned something today. :D


----------



## cheech (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for your advise.

I hope to fire up the smoker and get these in there soon


----------



## jamesb (Mar 24, 2006)

These have been showing up a lot around here recently... All of the sudden, all of the stores seem to have them. They usually go on sale for anywhere from $.79 - $.99lb. Never saw them packaged this way until last summer.

James.


----------



## cheech (Mar 24, 2006)

James have you made any yet? If so how did they turn out and how did you smoke them?


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 24, 2006)

Cheech, when I cook spares, I always St. Louis trim them so I end up with a batch of what you have in the package. I also buy them occasionally as "rib tips". 

I prep them just like spares. They don't take long to cook, an hour, maybe two depending on pit temp and where they are in the cooker, and because of the varying thickness and waste content, some pieces will be done much sooner than others.

These little morsels are tasty eats, especially when they can be had on the cheap.

Happy eating!!


----------



## jamesb (Mar 25, 2006)

Like Scott in KC I always trim my spares prior to cooking, so I've always got some of these trimmings... I've never bought them seperately. Smoking at around 235Â° they don't cook as fast for me as they do Scott tho... Mine usually take about 3 hours or so to tender up the way I like 'em. I then just cut them into pieces and eat!

James.


----------

